
Understanding Circuits: The "Three Fives" Discrete 555 Timer Kit - ColinWright
http://www.evilmadscientist.com/2013/555-kit/
======
csense
This is really cool. I'm reading more and more about hardware hacking; one of
these days I may buy a soldering iron and actually build something.

